# Altima CAI's



## PlatinumPath (Apr 18, 2004)

I was hoping for some advice on some CAI's. I have a 05 3.5 Altima and want to add on a CAI. Couple of questions, 1) which is best? 2)How hard are they to install? 3)Do they void your warranty?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

PlatinumPath said:


> I was hoping for some advice on some CAI's. I have a 05 3.5 Altima and want to add on a CAI. Couple of questions, 1) which is best? 2)How hard are they to install? 3)Do they void your warranty?



they aren't hard to install i would def. go for injen.. i have tried aem. k&n and injen and i will vouch for injen.... anyway aem is the one i know that has the valve to keep water off so if you're planning on driving through puddles go for the aem.. or for the k and n that you could convert to a high flow intake by simply taking off the pipe... i live in a flood area and i would never give up my injen intake.. theres a law out there that prohibits manufacturers from voiding your warranty because you used aftermarket products but if a problem leads back to your intake you warranty will not cover that problem.. if you are too concerned about this.. then dont do the mod.. i didnt care about my warranty.. so screw it i did as much engine work as i could on my 2.5.. good luck and i hope i helped.. oh and by the way.. a cold hair intake will work much better on ur six than it does on my four..


----------



## PlatinumPath (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks for the advice. it sure has helped.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

PlatinumPath said:


> I was hoping for some advice on some CAI's. I have a 05 3.5 Altima and want to add on a CAI. Couple of questions, 1) which is best? 2)How hard are they to install? 3)Do they void your warranty?


Simple install. And go with the Nismo, Thats what I have and love it. It has a bypass valve to prevent water getting sucked in. And if you have a warranty claim, the dealer will try to give you a hard time, but they will have to prove the CAI caused the problem. You can do a search for more info on that one.
:edit: The Magnuson Moss Act basically states a manufacturer cannot void your warranty for using an aftermarket part. However, if something you have problems with may have been caused by the modification, for instance you get water in your MAF from your CAI; you void that part of your warranty. If something was to happen, they would have to prove in court that the modification caused the problem


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Simple install. And go with the Nismo, Thats what I have and love it. It has a bypass valve to prevent water getting sucked in. And if you have a warranty claim, the dealer will try to give you a hard time, but they will have to prove the CAI caused the problem. You can do a search for more info on that one.
> :edit: The Magnuson Moss Act basically states a manufacturer cannot void your warranty for using an aftermarket part. However, if something you have problems with may have been caused by the modification, for instance you get water in your MAF from your CAI; you void that part of your warranty. If something was to happen, they would have to prove in court that the modification caused the problem


there we go.. i totally forgot about the nismo intake .. it is also good.. just as good as the injen.. but i loved the polished look of the injen... the nismo one looks too .. umm.. stock..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> there we go.. i totally forgot about the nismo intake .. it is also good.. just as good as the injen.. but i loved the polished look of the injen... the nismo one looks too .. umm.. stock..


Not with the Nismo logo across it so it's the first thing you notice under the hood. I thing AEM makes the Nismo, IIRC. I also looked into the Injen, but went with Nismo cause I could get it then, it was in stock at the dealer. I am very impatient.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Not with the Nismo logo across it so it's the first thing you notice under the hood. I thing AEM makes the Nismo, IIRC. I also looked into the Injen, but went with Nismo cause I could get it then, it was in stock at the dealer. I am very impatient.


lol.. oh booooy same here.. so i guess when you are undecided between the nismo and the injen .. it comes down to the look you want....


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> lol.. oh booooy same here.. so i guess when you are undecided between the nismo and the injen .. it comes down to the look you want....


Agreed...But I have to be patient now when it comes to upgrades. My wife just made me sell both my Nissan trucks, and I just bought a Saturn Ion for her about 5 hours ago. I LOVE my Altima...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Agreed...But I have to be patient now when it comes to upgrades. My wife just made me sell both my Nissan trucks, and I just bought a Saturn Ion for her about 5 hours ago. I LOVE my Altima...


yuck.! saturn.. not cool.. altimas cool..! good luck with it..


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> yuck.! saturn.. not cool.. altimas cool..! good luck with it..


Yeah, it's a ugly little thing, but it's what she wanted. I don't have to ride in it though, I'll keep my ass in the drivers seat of my Altima...


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yup, turns out it did about 10 k worth of damage but still no where near 70% for a "total". So i guess i'll be waiting the beloved 6 week period before i get it back...but they're still going to buy the K&N for me (alread made sure) and i'll prally go ahead and do the switch of my system from my truck to the alty once is closer to being done. gotta love wrecks.....expecially when a week later you find out they still havent filed a claim...... too bad their insurance already knows and is going to make them  lame


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

PlatinumPath said:


> I was hoping for some advice on some CAI's. I have a 05 3.5 Altima and want to add on a CAI. Couple of questions, 1) which is best? 2)How hard are they to install? 3)Do they void your warranty?



AEM Cold Air intakes work very well; nice gains in horsepower and incredible sound, I think they make one for your car! If you are mechanically incline it will be easy to install. It won't void any warranty unless your MAF goes, then NISSAN will claim the CAI did it even if it didn't.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

SHIFTVAX said:


> AEM Cold Air intakes work very well; nice gains in horsepower and incredible sound, I think they make one for your car! If you are mechanically incline it will be easy to install. It won't void any warranty unless your MAF goes, then NISSAN will claim the CAI did it even if it didn't.


Legally, they have to PROVE that the CAI caused the MAF to go. If you run into that problem, just put your factory intake back on. When mine went out, I got it at a junkyard. Worked just fine, no fighting with Nissan, and saved alot of money. Nissan wants $475 for a MAF


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

DUDE..!! i just put a tornado fuel saver in my CAI.. and whoa!!!!! that shit does work! .... CAI + tornado = KICK ASS INTAKE


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> DUDE..!! i just put a tornado fuel saver in my CAI.. and whoa!!!!! that shit does work! .... CAI + tornado = KICK ASS INTAKE


I never looked into it that much. Know a few people that got one and loved it, but I never looked at one.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> DUDE..!! i just put a tornado fuel saver in my CAI.. and whoa!!!!! that shit does work! .... CAI + tornado = KICK ASS INTAKE


Not another that got sucked into the tornado crap, that is just a gimmick. All it does is act as a restriction in the intake. If it did work why do no reputable car tuners or any hardcore automobile enthusiasts use this product if it does all that is claimed. It is like so many other products of its type, all in the head. Sorry but I can't stand that thing.


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

i got my K&N finally put in and wow.... my alty 2.5 sounds so good. Quiet in idle and amazing on acceleration.... def. a great buy


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ogdrummer11411 said:


> i got my K&N finally put in and wow.... my alty 2.5 sounds so good. Quiet in idle and amazing on acceleration.... def. a great buy


congrats on the K&N ... i gues that's what you liked.. ill stick with the injen for now.. until i make up my mind about gettin the nismo


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

So does anyone feel a gian off the Nismo cai? I just picked up a 2006 3.5 se. I had a 1999 maxima and the ijen was nice, but I felt no true gain. Or got one for that matter. thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Suicidalspd99 said:


> So does anyone feel a gian off the Nismo cai? I just picked up a 2006 3.5 se. I had a 1999 maxima and the ijen was nice, but I felt no true gain. Or got one for that matter. thanks


read this... then come to your own conclusions.. i feel the gain with the injen.. and a few here have felt much more with the nismo.. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august05/nismo_intake/


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

well...to edit my last post..... my car DID sound good. Until a 16 year old kid ran a green light w/ no arrow left and didnt look for me while i had the right away strait..... head on collision and destroyed my intake and the front end of the car. ....R.I.P. my 2005 black alty....


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ogdrummer11411 said:


> well...to edit my last post..... my car DID sound good. Until a 16 year old kid ran a green light w/ no arrow left and didnt look for me while i had the right away strait..... head on collision and destroyed my intake and the front end of the car. ....R.I.P. my 2005 black alty....


\

OH SHIT! that sucks.. i am sorry bro.. anything special you had in it that you could sell ???


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sry to hear that man. Best of luck and hopefully no one got hurt.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> \
> 
> OH SHIT! that sucks.. i am sorry bro.. anything special you had in it that you could sell ???


One mans wreck is another mans treasure...:thumbup: Funny...And sorry to hear about the wreck. Is it totaled, or can they fix it??


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> One mans wreck is another mans treasure...:thumbup: Funny...And sorry to hear about the wreck. Is it totaled, or can they fix it??


u know it watson.. ! hows that MAF sensor from the wreck working?! HA! glad im not the only one..


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

went and looked at it this morning (no one was hurt too bad, just me and my friend who were in my car got beat up a bit....nothing unusual) and the front right (if looking at it from the front) is extremely messed up....my friend at the collision place said its not completely gone...he just has to check the subframe (i'm assuming chassy) and see if its bent... if it is bent then new alty, if not...keeping the same one. The CAI was the first of many steps towards a bad a. car.... it's completely bent shut....i was so pissed. They will be buying another one lol. i'll try and post pics of post wreck.


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah..





















before


it honestly doesnt look AS BAD in these pictures compared to when you lift the hood and when you look inside the interior...thanks to my buddy who was w/ me...his frosty went everywhere...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

its a sad thing.. .. i feel ur pain...


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah. and the guy from the collision place called today and said it was worse than he thought.....great..... oh well...new car


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

... back on topic, but really sorry to hear about your accident man, at least you're ok physically. 
i've heard a few horror stories of having the nismo intake with blowing maf's like drinking water. nothing about any other companies though. this leads me to believe that the performance is too much for the maf to handle.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

eyesack said:


> ... back on topic, but really sorry to hear about your accident man, at least you're ok physically.
> i've heard a few horror stories of having the nismo intake with blowing maf's like drinking water. nothing about any other companies though. this leads me to believe that the performance is too much for the maf to handle.


I agree with that statement to an extent. I had 2 MAFs blow in about 2 months. The first one was caused by some excessive vibration, I think. I had a loose screw, which did not secure the intake properly and let it shake like hell. MAFs don't like vibration. The second one was because I over-oiled the filter, sucked some oil through, got on the MAF wire, end of MAF. I wouldn't say the Nismo CAI was the cause of the failures, because there were other possibilities that seemed more like the cause, but it is possible.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Damn*



ogdrummer11411 said:


> well...to edit my last post..... my car DID sound good. Until a 16 year old kid ran a green light w/ no arrow left and didnt look for me while i had the right away strait..... head on collision and destroyed my intake and the front end of the car. ....R.I.P. my 2005 black alty....



I'm really sorry man, I'm not even going to try to imagine how you feel; tough situation. I hope you get a newer better car(NISSAN).


----------



## ogdrummer11411 (Feb 21, 2006)

that car is gone.... and so am i... well, from this forum at least. Getting a 2005 Prerunner Tacoma TRD. Fire engine red.... talk about hot


----------

